# Darren Aronofsky's "Noah" on Blu-ray/DVD July 29th (Digital Download July 15th)



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ACADEMY AWARD® WINNER* RUSSELL CROWE STARS IN THE VISUALLY STUNNING EPIC
NOAH



Breathtaking $300+ Million Global Hit Debuts on Blu-ray™ Combo Pack July 29, 2014



Be the First to Own the Film on Digital HD July 15





HOLLYWOOD, Calif. – “One of the most dazzling and unforgettable Biblical epics ever put on film” (Richard Roeper, Chicago Sun-Times), the thrilling story of courage, sacrifice and hope, NOAH debuts on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and VOD July 29, 2014 from Paramount Home Media Distribution. The film arrives two weeks early on Digital HD July 15th. Visionary director Darren Aronofsky’s (Black Swan) “action spectacular” (Joe Morgenstern, The Wall Street Journal) is being hailed as “a fascinating achievement” (Eric Goldman, IGN) filled with “grit, grace and visual wonders [that] never cease” (Peter Travers, Rolling Stone). “Russell Crowe has simply never been better” (Pete Hammond, Movieline) as the title character who takes on the monumental task of building the legendary ark, saving the chosen few and surviving the great deluge. The film also stars Academy Award winners Jennifer Connelly** and Anthony Hopkins*** and features Emma Watson, Logan Lerman, Ray Winstone, and Douglas Booth.

NOAH will be available in a Blu-ray Combo Pack with Digital HD that includes over an hour of in-depth, behind-the-scenes special features that delve into bringing this epic story to the screen, filming on location in the exotic landscapes of Iceland, and the colossal undertaking of creating the massive, life-sized ark.



*2000, Best Actor in a Leading Role, Gladiator

**2001, Best Actress in a Supporting Role, A Beautiful Mind

***1991, Best Actor in a Leading Role, The Silence of the Lambs

NOAH Blu-ray Combo Pack

The NOAH Blu-ray is presented in 1080p high definition with English 7.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, English SDH, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The DVD in the combo pack is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The combo pack includes access to a Digital HD copy of the film as well as the following:



Blu-ray

· Feature film in high definition

· Iceland: Extreme Beauty

· The Ark Exterior: A Battle for 300 Cubits

· The Ark Interior: Animals Two By Two



DVD

· Feature film in standard definition



The Blu-ray Combo Pack available for purchase includes a Digital Version of the film that can be accessed through UltraViolet™, a new way to collect, access and enjoy movies. With UltraViolet, consumers can add movies to their digital collection in the cloud, and then stream or download them—reliably and securely—to a variety of devices. 



NOAH Single-Disc DVD

The single-disc DVD is presented in widescreen enhanced for 16:9 TVs with English 5.1 Dolby Digital, French 5.1 Dolby Digital, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, Portuguese 5.1 Dolby Digital and English Audio Description and English, French, Spanish and Portuguese subtitles. The disc includes the feature film in standard definition.



Paramount Pictures and Regency Enterprises present a Protozoa Pictures production of a
Darren Aronofsky film: “Noah.” Music by Clint Mansell. Executive produced by Ari Handel and
Chris Brigham. Produced by Scott Franklin, Darren Aronofsky, Mary Parent and Arnon Milchan. Written by Darren Aronofsky & Ari Handel. Directed by Darren Aronofsky.










NOAH

Street Date: July 29, 2014 (Blu-ray, DVD and VOD)

July 15, 2014 (Digital)

SRP: $39.99 U.S. (Blu-ray Combo Pack)

$29.99 U.S. (DVD)

Runtime: 137 minutes

U.S. Rating: PG-13 for violence, disturbing images and brief suggestive content

Canadian Rating: PG for violence, not recommended for young children and disturbing content


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

PARAMOUNT HOME MEDIA DISTRIBUTION AND NATIONAL GEOGRAPHIC LAUNCH
NOAH EPIC JOURNEY SWEEPSTAKES
CELEBRATING BLU-RAY™ DEBUT OF BREATHTAKING ‘NOAH’ FILM



HOLLYWOOD, CA (June 27, 2014) – Paramount Home Media Distribution (PHMD) and National Geographic announced today the NOAH Epic Journey Sweepstakes, which begins June 30, 2014, and goes through July 29, 2014. Celebrating the July 29 Blu-ray debut of the visually stunning epic “NOAH” starring Russell Crowe, the sweepstakes will offer entrants the chance to travel to one of the planet’s most pristine destinations where animals have no instinctive fear of humans. The grand-prize winner will receive a ten-day trip for two aboard the National Geographic Endeavour to the Galápagos Archipelago, a rare wilderness where visitors can snorkel, kayak and hike among species such as sea lions, domed giant tortoises, marine iguanas and Galápagos penguins. Fans can enter the sweepstakes once per day. Complete rules can be found at www.nationalgeographic.com/noahsweepstakes. 

To further celebrate the home entertainment arrival of “NOAH,” National Geographic Channel will screen a special programming event on July 26 from 12 p.m. to 3 p.m. The Channel will air three specials that focus on the Bible and Noah: “Living in the Time of Jesus: Crime and Punishment,” “Search for Noah’s Ark” and “Diving into Noah’s Flood.” 

Filled with “grit, grace and visual wonders [that] never cease” (Peter Travers,
Rolling Stone), “NOAH” arrives on Blu-ray Combo Pack, DVD and VOD on July 29. The Blu-ray Combo pack includes over an hour of in-depth, behind-the-scenes special features that delve into bringing this epic story to the screen, filming on location in the exotic landscapes of Iceland and the colossal undertaking of creating the massive, life-sized ark.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I watched a preview of this last week, looks to be good so far. The was some serious LFE as well, better than the action movie I watched!


----------

